# ¿puedo escuchar fm con un sintonizador de tv?



## heffer001 (Oct 2, 2008)

hola a todos.....yo de nuevo dejando una duda que tengo...no hace mucho entre en el inmenso mundo de la television....la verdad que es muy interesante...bueno mi duda ,si alguien puede ayudarme, es saber si pudo con un sintonizador de tv o receptor superheterodino escuchar radio fm...en caso de poderce me digan que tendria que modificar o que necesitaria agragar para poder hacerlo...agradezco como siempre la ayuda recibida de los integrantes de la comunidad....saludos y espero una respuesta...hasta la proxima...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2008)

obviamente podrias.
solo deberias investigar que tipo de integrado de recepcion tienes y encontrar algun circuito, una vez que lo tengas, t fijas en el cristal osilador, y cambis la frecuencia del mismo.

luego vas disminuyendo la frecuencia de sintonización, debido a que las señales de tv se transmiten en fm pero de mayor frecuencia que la de las radios.

de esa manera puedes recibir radio con receptor de tv.

saludos.


----------



## heffer001 (Oct 2, 2008)

dj-draco...agradezco tu respueta....pero me surgieron muchas dudas con tu respuesta....te comento masomenos el tv tiene un solo integrado donde estan los circuitos junglas....tengo que cambiar el oscilador general?me parece que si lo hiciera no arrancaria la placa...de poder hacerlo como vario la frecuencia del sintonizador...?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2008)

generalmente la frecuencia esta determinada por algun capacitor o bobina junto al integrado... cual es no sabria decirte por que depende del circuito que tenga la tele que quieras modificar.... 

Necesitariamos saber el numero del integrado para buscar el datasheet y saber si se puede o no... pero en caso de que se pueda vas a modificar todo el funcionamiento de la TV.... .por ejemplo el canal 2 lo vas a ver en el canal 6 tal vez...


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2008)

Resumiendo hay que cambiar la frecuencia de recepcion. Creo que esto es mas facil con televisores totalmente analogicos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tengo una pregunta dirigida a los conocedores de sintonizadores de TV. Cual es la impendancia (valor real) del puerto de salida IF?

He visto varias configuraciones que pueden determinar dicho parametro desde 68 hasta 1000 ohms. 

Es recomendable acoplar la carga directamente o a traves de un divisor capacitivo?

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Si podrias usar la etapa de audio, el resto es todo distinto.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Si podrias usar la etapa de audio, el resto es todo distinto.


No entendi tu respuesta.


----------



## asterión (Mar 11, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> No entendi tu respuesta.



Esa respuesta me parece que no era para ti, sino para la primera pregunta de la entrada.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2010)

Creo que tienes razon. Seguire buscando!


----------

